# How faithfull are you?



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*How faithfull are you?*​
Have never cheated, and wouldn't/couldn't 8862.41%havn't cheated, but i wouldn't admit it to my parnet if i did 2618.44%havn't cheated, but i would admit it to my parnet if i did 74.96%Have cheated, have admitted to it2014.18%


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

How faithfull are you in your *Current* relationship?

Got into convosation with a friend, and i honestly don't think i could cheat, i wouldn't like it, so treat others the same.

Honest answers please, or poll for those not wanting to openly discuss


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I was completely faithful, had the same "I couldn't do it" mindset for a long time. Then it just slapped me in the face one day that polygamy is perfectly natural. So now me n the woman do what we want. Much better 

The annoying thing is she looks like a bloody supermodel and I scare everybody so she gets far more than I do


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Much the same, for years I was of the mindset I wouldn't cheat but as time went on and more and more opportunities presented themselves it just became rude to turn them down really


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm 100% faithful to my wife and 2 girlfriends.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

There needs to be a poll option for "Have cheated but wouldn't admit it to my partner"


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> There needs to be a poll option for "Have cheated but wouldn't admit it to my partner"


The most important poll option as it accounts for 95% of men


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> There needs to be a poll option for "Have cheated but wouldn't admit it to my partner"


you're right, i new i missed a possible answer. is it possible to edit polls?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

im 100% faithful.. i get full on attempted raped whenever its a blue moon and i go out..


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Yup I've been a fooker in the past.

I've learnt from it and wouldn't dream of dipping my wick elsewhere!

If I did I wouldn't have a wick to dip lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

I was brought up being told I should share. So I do I share myself around to lots of pretty ladies


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Have never cheated on my current girlfriend but did cheat on the ex, she deserved it, awful horrid rancid person!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

theres bound to be some idiot ready to incriminate himself on this thread


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Have never cheated on my current girlfriend but did cheat on the ex, she deserved it, awful horrid rancid person!


x2

with one of my ex's i bucked 4 birds in the same week as her once.

serves her right she was always nibbling at food on my plate...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> x2
> 
> with one of my ex's i bucked 4 birds in the same week as her once.
> 
> serves her right she was always nibbling at food on my plate...


HAHA you sounds like Joey off Friends lol. My ex used to hit me and think it was ok lol.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

When I was at the ages of 18 - 28 i was a bit of a fecker, mainly cos working on the doors was a sinfull place to be on a weekend for someone in autority.

I ashamefully even admit to getting out of some birds bed and letting her dress me for my wedding when I was 23 the going to church to get wed ;(

Obviously that marrage only lasted a year lol, Now im older and wiser and think more with my brain than my c0ck so I can confidently say I wouldnt cheat on my wife to be in june, Although i do get tempted by some of my female PTs but I just think its not worth it when your onto something good with some one...

On a side note but same topic, Out of say 12 lads I worked the doors with back in the 90's and 2000's they were all living it large and sleeping arround and nearly all of them lost there families and regret it nowadays as middle aged lonely men


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would never cheat. He wud b so angry.lol


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

is there an option for

have cheated on multiple partners (at the same time) and told none of them


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

never have....dont have the nuts to do it...if i didnt want to be with her, i would just say i didnt want to be with her rather than do it on the sly.


----------



## caz81 (Mar 7, 2013)

Can the girls join in on this?? I agree with Mr uk98, what's it all worth at the end of it? You end up lonely. I too have been married and I cheated, I then knew he wasn't for me and karma has been a bitch for the last 4 years, it's not worth it, if you ain't happy then get out!!! I'm faithful. All the way now but because I'm honest and confess that I have cheated in a relationship my last boyfriend didn't trust me at all!! So I threw him


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

caz81 said:


> Can the girls join in on this?? I agree with Mr uk98, what's it all worth at the end of it? You end up lonely. I too have been married and I cheated, I then knew he wasn't for me and karma has been a bitch for the last 4 years, it's not worth it, if you ain't happy then get out!!! I'm faithful. All the way now but because I'm honest and confess that I have cheated in a relationship my last boyfriend didn't trust me at all!! So I threw him


I tell my current partners that ive never cheated, imo its in the past and they dont need to know, all they need to know is that i am 100% faithful to them "Sometimes its better to hold some things back"


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

caz81 said:


> Can the girls join in on this?? I agree with Mr uk98, what's it all worth at the end of it? You end up lonely. I too have been married and I cheated, I then knew he wasn't for me and karma has been a bitch for the last 4 years, it's not worth it, if you ain't happy then get out!!! I'm faithful. All the way now but because I'm honest and confess that I have cheated in a relationship my last boyfriend didn't trust me at all!! So I threw him


On a slight twist what do you think about flirting cos although i never cheat I do sometimes flirt somewhat and hypercritically I wouldnt like it if she was doing it


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Very faithfull, always have been... With the love of my life now and the mother of my kids but she understands that if Mila Kunis was to get intouch then i'm off :thumb:


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I snagged most of my ex's friends and it was one of the best times of my life.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Have cheated and been cheated on. Currently single ahahahahaha 

My view is, if you want to be with someone and cheat then you should be honest so the other person can do the same if they want to.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I dont even like the idea of going to s strip club so I definatly couldnt cheat.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

been faithfull for 17 years, had some opportunitys but never did anything, just drunken flirting but thats it

if she cheated on me i would be devastated, and i know she wouldnt she has to much to lose........


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> never have....dont have the nuts to do it...if i didnt want to be with her, i would just say i didnt want to be with her rather than do it on the sly.


What's not wanting your Mrs got to do with anything? That's generally not why men cheat.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

constantbulk said:


> been faithfull for 17 years, had some opportunitys but never did anything, just drunken flirting but thats it
> 
> if she cheated on me i would be devastated, and i know she wouldnt she has to much to lose........


good on you mate!

can imagine, i'd be in ruins if i'd been faithfull for 17 long years then found of the miss wasn't!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> theres bound to be some idiot ready to incriminate himself on this thread


Cue a flurry of threads later on titled " HELP! Going out of my mind as i've just been kicked out and am sitting in the park with a bottle of vodka, a fist full of pills and a loaded gun after finding out my partner was a secret member of uk-muscle keeping tabs on me"


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yup I've been a fooker in the past.
> 
> I've learnt from it and wouldn't dream of dipping my wick elsewhere!
> 
> If I did I wouldn't have a wick to dip lol


x2 causes to much heartache


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> good on you mate!
> 
> can imagine, i'd be in ruins if i'd been faithfull for 17 long years then found of the miss wasn't!


she is my world mate, i dont think i could cheat even if i had the chance.....


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

would never cheat on my partner,means the world to me

do everything togetger,my soulmate..


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

We're with tekkers no cheating because we tell each other.


----------



## RAWRAB (Dec 28, 2011)

have only cheated a few times on my ex it was with her sister but thats about it


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Did with my ex, but the relationship was sour and on its way out at the point. Never cheated on my current partner and can't see it happening. Admittedly though theres always abit of flirting when I go out, its perfectly harmless though :whistling:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> I dont even like the idea of going to s strip club so I definatly couldnt cheat.


That's because youre a good boy 

We can go together though....

And its ok if you cheat as long as Im watching hehe x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bambi1550 said:


> That's because youre a good boy
> 
> We can go together though....
> 
> And its ok if you cheat as long as Im watching hehe x


Lucky man!! lol.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

In all fairness i think if someone wants to be with someone else then go do it... Don't stick around and cheat.

I would rather give my bf best of both world but if he decided he wanted someone else more then he can go, cheaters aren't worth fighting for.

Think that's why we work so well x


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Nope never cheated on my misses or any of ex girlfriends, got 2 much of great girl now to ever risk it 4 quick shag..

Still crave bit of fresh tho


----------



## b_mac (Jul 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I was completely faithful, had the same "I couldn't do it" mindset for a long time. Then it just slapped me in the face one day that polygamy is perfectly natural. So now me n the woman do what we want. Much better
> 
> The annoying thing is she looks like a bloody supermodel and I scare everybody so she gets far more than I do


 mg: how do you do it?

I am fascinated by open relationships because I just can't seem to get my head around how it would work? Fair play to you though man, you would want to be fairly sure in yourself for it to work :thumbup1:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I was completely faithful, had the same "I couldn't do it" mindset for a long time. Then it just slapped me in the face one day that polygamy is perfectly natural. So now me n the woman do what we want. Much better
> 
> The annoying thing is she looks like a bloody supermodel and I scare everybody so she gets far more than I do


As long as their are no lies Im happy to do whatever.

Makes the idea of 3somes much more fun lol i don't like the idea of ex girlfriends though. That's where i draw the line


----------



## b_mac (Jul 29, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> As long as their are no lies Im happy to do whatever.
> 
> Makes the idea of 3somes much more fun lol i don't like the idea of ex girlfriends though. That's where i draw the line


Are you in an open relationship too then?


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Never, I'm a loyal old dog plus I get looked after very well at home. Like others have said though I rate honesty much higher than monogamy.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm an ugly fvcker so never had the chance. If I did have the chance then I wouldn't do it, pointless ruining something you've worked hard to build over a bit of skirt.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

b_mac said:


> mg: how do you do it?
> 
> I am fascinated by open relationships because I just can't seem to get my head around how it would work? Fair play to you though man, you would want to be fairly sure in yourself for it to work


as soon as you get over the initial jealously/shock/gut wrenching/insecurity etc.. it's easy going.

It's very liberating to know that it's impossible for your partner to cheat on you


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> As long as their are no lies Im happy to do whatever.
> 
> Makes the idea of 3somes much more fun lol i don't like the idea of ex girlfriends though. That's where i draw the line


Is that a proposition? Ill run it past the Mrs


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> What's not wanting your Mrs got to do with anything? That's generally not why men cheat.


Well generally if I wanted to ride someone else it would mean I didn't want my mrs...


----------



## b_mac (Jul 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> as soon as you get over the initial jealously/shock/gut wrenching/insecurity etc.. it's easy going.
> 
> It's very liberating to know that it's impossible for your partner to cheat on you


I'd imagine getting to the other side of that, through all the jealousy etc, into the "easy going" part would either break me or some skinny cvnts neck who was with my gf.

Love the idea of it basically but I'm too much of a p*ssy to give it a go :no:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Cheated on every gf in the past. Been with my gf 12 months now and not cheated. Don't feel the need to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

When I am with someone I am 100% loyal.

I cheated on someone once when I was younger and I hated the feeling. So don't like doing it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have cheated in the past, l made a vow l would never do it again but at this current moment in time l could rape a dead badger so l am very afraid...


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> as soon as you get over the initial jealously/shock/gut wrenching/insecurity etc.. it's easy going.
> 
> It's very liberating to know that it's impossible for your partner to cheat on you


I'd have quite happily been in an open relationship / polygamy when I was younger. Would have suited me well.

But to answer the question, now, totally.  I got into a flirty thing once early on into my marriage and to be honest saw the pain when my husband found out. I'd never laid a hand on the person but it hurt my man just as much. So for me, it's a no brainer.  15 years we've been together now and it's not a problem.

But, when I was younger, well I preferred friends with benefits it would be called now. With the exception of one BF I lived with, but he was a dick and not in the right way. hehe


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Have in the past, not in this relationship.

The idea of an open relationship I physically could not do the thought of anyone touching my other half knocks me sick and makes me want to inflict great acts of violence onto that person.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> I have cheated in the past, l made a vow l would never do it again but at this current moment in time l could rape a dead badger so l am very afraid...


Might be able to help you with that mate, the ol farmers have been busy with their rifles round my way lately ;-)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Might be able to help you with that mate, the ol farmers have been busy with their rifles round my way lately ;-)


They have to be warm mate, fu*k me l am not some kind of sicko you know !!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

The relationship im in now is the only serious one ive ever been in, when ive seen more than one girl at the same time and dont really care about that.

However i wouldnt cheat on my mrs now...wouldnt feel right, plus i dont know what id do if she cheated on me.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> They have to be warm mate, fu*k me l am not some kind of sicko you know !!


Don't you worry bud, I shall insert a hot water bottle for ya!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have cheated in the past, l made a vow l would never do it again but at this current moment in time l could rape a dead badger so l am very afraid...


Badger don't speak so fear not


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have cheated in the past, l made a vow l would never do it again but at this current moment in time l could rape a dead badger so l am very afraid...


^ Give me half of whatever this guys on, lol.

What's the cycle milky just in case i ever feel the need to rape a dead badger, which unfortunately is very often these days:blush:

Waitaminute....

Badgers? WE LOVE THOSE GUYS!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its a mix of sus and deca and far to much porn on my phone mate :thumbup1:


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> ^ Give me half of whatever this guys on, lol.
> 
> What's the cycle milky just in case i ever feel the need to rape a dead badger, which unfortunately is very often these days:blush:
> 
> ...


@rsehole! that's going to be playing around in my tiny brain all fvcking day now!


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

As for cheating I find a good selection of porn is the way to keep me from straying. Used to be a right Cnut with previous gfriends, cheating on em left right and centre, then I got a taste of my own medicine when I thought I'd found "the one" and she turned out to be as much of a player as me.

Since then got married and had kids with my dream woman. Will have been married 7 years end of this month. I have always had a massive sex drive but as with all marriages, after a while the sex doesn't happen every night, so I have to get onto the porn and relieve the urge to cheat. Works for me. Should start a poll for those who are married how many nights a week do you get a bit.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

K1NGCA1N said:


> As for cheating I find a good selection of porn is the way to keep me from straying. Used to be a right Cnut with previous gfriends, cheating on em left right and centre, then I got a taste of my own medicine when I thought I'd found "the one" and she turned out to be as much of a player as me.
> 
> Since then got married and had kids with my dream woman. Will have been married 7 years end of this month. I have always had a massive sex drive but as with all marriages, after a while* the sex doesn't happen every night,* so I have to get onto the porn and relieve the urge to cheat. Works for me. Should start a poll for those who are married how many nights a week do you get a bit.


I'd be hunting through the drawers mate, for either divorce papers or chastitys phone number :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a cracking sex life with the mrs, wouldn't need to cheat as I get it all at home. Have been really tempted recently with one of her friends who's clearly wanting it but the fact I'd lose my two kids and the girl in spent all my adult life with sort of keeps me on my good behaviour.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Never cheated in my life. Think it's pretty naff thing to do to someone tbh. If your going to sleep around then be single.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Never cheated on my ex at all, but I used to pull other birds when I was with my ex before her but not shag them, just a kiss and a dance. I was younger and didn't really care tbh, but I wouldn't even do that now.

It's hard when you hear an ex has pulled someone else, so I wouldn't wanna do the same to another girl.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I have a cracking sex life with the mrs, wouldn't need to cheat as I get it all at home. Have been really tempted recently with one of her friends who's clearly wanting it but the fact I'd lose my two kids and the girl in spent all my adult life with sort of keeps me on my good behaviour.


Yeah that too just didn't write it down. I have a happy home 3 kids and I love my wife to bits, that's the real reason I don't cheat. Just get the occasional urge every now and then when I'm not getting a bit, especially during cycle time. But that's not to say I would go out and find a girl to cheat with, I wouldn't dream of it, well actually yeah I do dream of it, They're the best dreams, but I wouldn't actually do it in real life.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheated once on a pretty hot girl with a pretty nasty girl, was on a Saturday night.. by Monday she had found out..

Probably wouldn't do it again if it was serious


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

b_mac said:


> Are you in an open relationship too then?


We are in a serious relationship, i wouldn't have him going out sleeping with other girls at the weekend but i love him to pieces.

We know each other inside out and we are there for each other. We spend all our time together but it helps that we both have 'open sexualitied' lol


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> as soon as you get over the initial jealously/shock/gut wrenching/insecurity etc.. it's easy going.
> 
> It's very liberating to know that it's impossible for your partner to cheat on you


...it also gets more of a turn on. The idea of seeing your partner please someone else but know that they'll always be with you.

He won't stray from me because of the simple fact Im f*cking awesome  lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> ...it also gets more of a turn on. The idea of seeing your partner please someone else but know that they'll always be with you.
> 
> He won't stray from me because of the *simple fact Im f*cking awesome *  lol


proof required, he may watch, aslong as he chants my sex song


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

zack amin said:


> proof required, he may watch, aslong as he chants my sex song


Proof will be in the adult lounge after our threesome  hehe


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd be hunting through the drawers mate, for either divorce papers or chastitys phone number :lol:


Where do you draw the line with other partners?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

i cheat with permission lol


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Voted in this, and i know im faithful, honest....and so holud we all be if we can.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I can honestly say I have no interest in any female other than my wife! She is my soul mate and my life


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

bigbob33 said:


> I can honestly say I have no interest in any female other than my wife! She is my soul mate and my life


I dunno man, this @bambi1550 seems tempting :lol:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I dunno man, this @bambi1550 seems tempting :lol:


Hehe she is....

X


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Did it once never to be repeated


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Your only faithful as your options

You guys saying you wouldn't, your turning girls down on a daily basis

How many honestly could turn down if a gorgeous girl was sat on your lap , in a bedroom and no one will ever know? If you moved her and walked away then yeah you are triely faithful


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I ain't saying fcuk all.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Dux said:


> I ain't saying fcuk all.


Lol wonder why


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

completeconcentration said:


> Lol wonder why


I have nothing else to add.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> ...it also gets more of a turn on. The idea of seeing your partner please someone else but know that they'll always be with you.
> 
> He won't stray from me because of the simple fact Im f*cking awesome  lol


Couldn't be more accurately put


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Dux said:


> I have nothing else to add.


Bananas!!!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I was completely faithful, had the same "I couldn't do it" mindset for a long time. Then it just slapped me in the face one day that polygamy is perfectly natural. So now me n the woman do what we want. Much better
> 
> The annoying thing is she looks like a bloody supermodel and I scare everybody so she gets far more than I do


Can't get my head around how some people can be happy with relationships like that.... I'd sooner kill the girl than agree to it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> Can't get my head around how some people can be happy with relationships like that.... I'd sooner kill the girl than agree to it.


Well don't get into one then, I can't see how people can consider killing somebody over sex, serious mental issues!


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Haven't cheated and wouldn't cheat. What's the point in being in a relationship if you're going to do that?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kneller said:


> Haven't cheated and wouldn't cheat. What's the point in being in a relationship if you're going to do that?


I believe it's called 'having your cake and eating it!'


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I believe it's called 'having your cake and eating it!'


Mmmmmmm  my favourite cakes!!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> Can't get my head around how some people can be happy with relationships like that.... I'd sooner kill the girl than agree to it.


Probably should avoid relationships altogether then... :huh:


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Your only faithful as your options
> 
> You guys saying you wouldn't, your turning girls down on a daily basis
> 
> How many honestly could turn down if a gorgeous girl was sat on your lap , in a bedroom and no one will ever know? If you moved her and walked away then yeah you are triely faithful


I know! 80 people out of 95 so far on here wouldn't cheat, this is where you can tell this is virtual reality and not the real world that's for sure. In the real world though, I am pretty sure 90% of the men I have met would cheat in that situation.. But nahh not this place, its the other way around on here.. 90% wouldn't cheat lol. Now I am not saying everybody on here is full of sh!t but my god this place at times has the odd tint of bullsh!t :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cam93 said:


> How faithfull are you in your *Current* relationship?
> 
> Got into convosation with a friend, and i honestly don't think i could cheat, i wouldn't like it, so treat others the same.
> 
> Honest answers please, or poll for those not wanting to openly discuss


!00% faithful.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Totally.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Dux said:


> I ain't saying fcuk all.


You're from blackpool mate, not cheating is unheard of


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmmm..well thank heaven for the @AndyHiggins and. @latblaster, types the cheater :gun_bandana: :no:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Skye666

If you mean that you are cheating on someone, then don't. Ok?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @Skye666
> 
> If you mean that you are cheating on someone, then don't. Ok?


Only time iv cheated with partner is..when we played strip poker and tbf wasn't really a cheat just didn't know the rules


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Only time iv cheated with partner is..when we played strip poker and tbf wasn't really a cheat just didn't know the rules


Ofc, just bend the rules to suit the behaviour. I understand.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Only time iv cheated with partner is..when we played strip poker and tbf wasn't really a cheat just didn't know the rules


Of course you didn't  :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A....wait for it....mazing.

Not.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I got caught in bed with another girl. I was an utter **** and I couldn't regret it more. Maybe the best thing to happen to me because I've pulled my socks up and realised what I really want/need now. The look on my girls face for months after was awful She couldn't have been more hurt, you could see it. Thank the lord she gave me another chance. Gets thrown in my face now and again but we're getting on with things and closer than ever


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Im faithful.

But other women frequently see me with my pipe out as im not the shy type


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Never..

Why bother wasting your partners time? If you don't want to be with them leave.. If you just want to shag around whilst in a relationship I hope you have a short and disease ridden life (ive never been cheated on)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Never..
> 
> Why bother wasting your partners time? If you don't want to be with them leave.. If you just want to shag around whilst in a relationship I hope you have a short and disease ridden life (ive never been cheated on)


Perfectly agree, before to meet my wife I was a free spirit by choice, I was loving having plenty of f*ck buddies and to be free to shag around, but when I met her I fall in love for real, had plenty of occasions from then but I am just saying no thanks, sometimes you got the "big tentation" coming but please let's remember we not just our c*ck!


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Cam93 said:


> How faithfull are you in your *Current* relationship?
> 
> Got into convosation with a friend, and i honestly don't think i could cheat, i wouldn't like it, so treat others the same.
> 
> Honest answers please, or poll for those not wanting to openly discuss


Missing the "have cheated and haven't admitted" option


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

have cheated many times before when with women that in all honesty I was with just for the sake of a relationship when younger. My last relationship was the first that really meant something to me and was head over heels in love with my missus at the time, one drunken mistake that she found out about completely changed everything and our relationship went to bits. Tried to make it work after but things were never the same.

Until this day I very much regret what I did as she understood me like no other, lesson learned if in the future a keeper ever crosses my path I'll make sure not to put my self in a position were the thought even crosses my mind about cheating.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Missing the "have cheated and haven't admitted" option


i find the pole ironic as how many cheaters do you think will answer honestly lol


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> i find the pole ironic as how many cheaters do you think will answer honestly lol


Not sure on someone like that's mentality as I've never cheated, but I'd imagine they'd have nothing to hide on an anonymous poll? Otherwise it's just self denial.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Not sure on someone like that's mentality as I've never cheated, but I'd imagine they'd have nothing to hide on an anonymous poll? Otherwise it's just self denial.


or a compulsive liar, but yeh self denial is more likely


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I was faithful to my ex-wife literally thousands of times but she always seemed to concentrate on the relatively few times that I wasn't!! Glad it's over - that sort of negative attitude I can do without thank you!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

My Wife & I are faithful, but not exclusive. She's bisexual so has girlfriends. If those girls are single & agreeable, then I get to fool around with them too.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> i find the pole ironic as how many cheaters do you think will answer honestly lol


People who don't tell the truth are only dishonest ie lie to themselves. 

Years ago I cheated; my gf now - I will not ever.

I had on a couple of occasions while I was married, the chance to cheat, but didn't. However, I later found out that she had.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

latblaster said:


> People who don't tell the truth are only dishonest ie lie to themselves.
> 
> Years ago I cheated; my gf now - I will not ever.
> 
> I had on a couple of occasions while I was married, the chance to cheat, but didn't. However, I later found out that she had.


I have a strange fascination/obsession with sociopaths as well as compulsive liars probably because my ex is one and in order for me to get over it I had to understand how her mind works. All my suspicions were confirmed as recently as Tuesday night when she slept with me (she has a boyfriend) and this is the second time she has slept with me while seeing someone else - I dread to think how many lads she cheated on me with lol lucky I haven't had an STD/I off her ....never again now - there's some wrong ens about


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> I have a strange fascination/obsession with sociopaths as well as compulsive liars probably because my ex is one and in order for me to get over it I had to understand how her mind works. All my suspicions were confirmed as recently as Tuesday night when she slept with me (she has a boyfriend) and this is the second time she has slept with me while seeing someone else - I dread to think how many lads she cheated on me with lol lucky I haven't had an STD/I off her ....never again now - there's some wrong ens about


Dosnt it make u a wrong un too if u Knew she had a bf and still went there?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

in the past i have with an ex, was at a party and some lass came onto me, ended up she was gay and had a good time with her and her gf :thumb:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> I was faithful to my ex-wife literally thousands of times but she always seemed to concentrate on the relatively few times that I wasn't!! Glad it's over - that sort of negative attitude I can do without thank you!


So cheatings ok as long as you only do it every now and again?


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Dosnt it make u a wrong un too if u Knew she had a bf and still went there?


kind of but i wasnt cheating


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Super_G said:


> I have a cracking sex life with the mrs, wouldn't need to cheat as I get it all at home. Have been really tempted recently with one of her friends who's clearly wanting it but the fact I'd lose my two kids and the girl in spent all my adult life with sort of keeps me on my good behaviour.


Wtffffff one of her friends ??? Meant to be her friend thats nasty!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> kind of but i wasnt cheating


U were...kind of!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

never cheated and probably never will,

seen to many people make silly mistakes and end up with nothing....


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> U were...kind of!


hypothetically speaking i'd never cheat on my mrs if i met someone else id leave her rather than betray her i'd be heart broken if i knew it was done to me an wouldn't want anyone to feel like that because i wanted a quick fk


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I was good till when i started at the club full time in 2005 then i went off the rails cost me dearly over the years.haven't cheated for over a year now since i got with Mrs HT but we did see each other when she was married.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> hypothetically speaking i'd never cheat on my mrs if i met someone else id leave her rather than betray her i'd be heart broken if i knew it was done to me an wouldn't want anyone to feel like that because i wanted a quick fk


Correct answer :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

hometrainer said:


> I was good till when i started at the club full time in 2005 then i went off the rails cost me dearly over the years.haven't cheated for over a year now since i got with Mrs HT but we did see each other when she was married.


 :nono: naughty


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Skye666 said:


> :nono: naughty


it was but i did turn her down a few years before

i was for a long time one divorce a bout of depression have my flat set on fire having said fire making local national and love it magazine i learned my lesson and put all that behind me when i finally got with Mrs HT love and life take some very strange paths


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Epic fail, as soon as realised I wasn't in love with my partner, instead of getting a divorce I cheated with ex's, clients, girls on fabswingers, did get caught making a stupid error, am now living with my wife while we get divorced and sell house, atmosphere is shocking, my own fault though.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hendrix said:


> Epic fail, as soon as realised I wasn't in love with my partner, instead of getting a divorce I cheated with ex's, clients, girls on fabswingers, did get caught making a stupid error, am now living with my wife while we get divorced and sell house, atmosphere is shocking, my own fault though.


yeah it is.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> yeah it is.


I made a mistake, and take the consequences mate


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd never cheat. I adore my missus.

And she could kick my head in.

So the key to fidelity is fear and love.


----------

